# Letter regarding tranny.



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

problem resolved ....:bigsmile:


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

in the end they are redoing the trans ...I am a happy camper and have had my faith restored in people....go figure ...he is a CANUCKS fan !! I will be enjoying the game tonight a lot more let me tell ya .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Whew. I hope things are better this time round. Good luck Bill.

Anthony


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats good they are redoing it for you. When I write letter like this I always make myself look like a victim of their system, I never use nicknames, jargon, or slang, just in case it gets read by someone who has no knowledge of the industry eg. a judge.

It is great that you pointed out inconsistencies. I usually do this in point form. 

Good luck on the move, how far North are you moving?


----------

